# Vamos falar de Cazuza Ferreira no RS! 🐎



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

Caramba, Pedruzzi! Que lugar incrível! Me lembrou aquelas cidadezinhas do Velho Oeste americano por causa das casinhas de madeira e o chão de barro (Fotos 5 e 6).

Fico imaginando se hospedar nesse hotelzinho no auge do inverno. Deve ser uma delícia!

Parabens pelas fotos!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Faz sentido, os Campos de Cima da Serra têm essa característica da presença lusa e africana. Inclusive muita gente desconhece que a metade norte do RS abrigou diversos quilombos e vilas de escravos alforriados.


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

juniorzzi said:


> Caramba, Pedruzzi! Que lugar incrível! Me lembrou aquelas cidadezinhas do Velho Oeste americano por causa das casinhas de madeira e o chão de barro (Fotos 5 e 6).
> 
> Fico imaginando se hospedar nesse hotelzinho no auge do inverno. Deve ser uma delícia!
> 
> Parabens pelas fotos!


E aí primo! Exatamente foi por causa dessa semelhança que dei um jeito de ir lá conhecer. Lá é muito frio, imagino como deve ser no inverno.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Um aconchego de lugar...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Lindo, tem tudo para ser uma Trancoso do frio, mas como quase todos os recantos perdidos do RS eh dificilissimo de se chegar pois nao temos estradas decentes quando nao de terra! 

Nunca ouvi falar mas ja coloquei na minha wish list! 

Fotos belíssimas, alias, como sempre!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Coloquei no Maps e dá 3h15min vindo de Porto Alegre pela Rota do Sol.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

FelixMadero said:


> Lindo, tem tudo para ser uma Trancoso do frio, mas como quase todos os recantos perdidos do RS eh dificilissimo de se chegar pois nao temos estradas decentes quando nao de terra!
> 
> Nunca ouvi falar mas ja coloquei na minha wish list!
> 
> Fotos belíssimas, alias, como sempre!


Verdade, já pensei numa Trancoso, numa Colonia del Sacramento... O RS tem vários lugares que se prestam pra desenvolver esse turismo baseado na "sofisticação do simples", falta só um empurrãozinho...


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

Questore said:


> Coloquei no Maps e dá 3h15min vindo de Porto Alegre pela Rota do Sol.
> 
> 
> é melhor não ser tão otimista, a estrada que dá acesso ao povoada não é pavimentada e as condições não são muito boas.
> ...


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Vale a pena uppar esse thread, pra mim um dos melhores dos últimos tempos.


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Interessante que essas casas de madeira do sul parecem as casas de madeira do Norte...


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

Questore said:


> Vale a pena uppar esse thread, pra mim um dos melhores dos últimos tempos.


Opa, obrigado por apreciar!


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

qnayeon said:


> Interessante que essas casas de madeira do sul parecem as casas de madeira do Norte...


Eu gostaria de ver essa comparação, porque já vi construções muito diferentes em imagens do Suriname e na Guiana Frances, queria saber se de alguma forma influenciam um pouco o que há de mais próximo, se é que existe povoados próximos.


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Pedruzzi said:


> Eu gostaria de ver essa comparação, porque já vi construções muito diferentes em imagens do Suriname e na Guiana Frances, queria saber se de alguma forma influenciam um pouco o que há de mais próximo, se é que existe povoados próximos.


Sim, não é muito fácil achar na internet mas em regiões distantes do Norte, na floresta e no extremo norte é comum usar casas de madeira. Por exemplo em Afuá - PA, tem muitas casas bem diferentes. Achei uns exemplos de Macapá mas é bem comum ver no Google Street view em outras cidades menores casas nease estilo, até em um estilo distante do comum brasileiro, deve ser influência dos países vizinhos.


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

qnayeon said:


> Sim, não é muito fácil achar na internet mas em regiões distantes do Norte, na floresta e no extremo norte é comum usar casas de madeira. Por exemplo em Afuá - PA, tem muitas casas bem diferentes. Achei uns exemplos de Macapá mas é bem comum ver no Google Street view em outras cidades menores casas nease estilo, até em um estilo distante do comum brasileiro, deve ser influência dos países vizinhos.



sim, bem interessante. Gostei dessas janelas


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Afuá e Cazuza Ferreira são lugares completamente opostos no clima, mas que se beneficiariam de um tipo semelhante de turismo.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Afuá e Cazuza Ferreira são lugares completamente opostos no clima, mas que se beneficiariam de um tipo semelhante de turismo.


Observação interessante. Concordo.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

juniorzzi said:


> Caramba, Pedruzzi! Que lugar incrível! Me lembrou aquelas cidadezinhas do Velho Oeste americano por causa das casinhas de madeira e o chão de barro (Fotos 5 e 6).
> 
> Fico imaginando se hospedar nesse hotelzinho no auge do inverno. Deve ser uma delícia!
> 
> Parabens pelas fotos!


----------



## Pedruzzi (Jun 29, 2010)

GersonLDN said:


> View attachment 4246718
> View attachment 4246720
> View attachment 4246722



Nossa que interessante ver na estética do frio! quando estive lá estava quente. Valeria a volta programada só para refazer as fotos. Obg por postar.


----------



## João_ (Oct 22, 2008)

Pietrin said:


> Afuá e Cazuza Ferreira são lugares completamente opostos no clima, mas que se beneficiariam de um tipo semelhante de turismo.


De fato, a predominância de casas de madeira em toda a serra gaúcha se deve a abundância da madeira oriunda daquela região, ciclo que teve seu auge entre as décadas de 40 e 50. Nas cidades de colonização mais "gaúcha/lusitana", como Vacaria, Cambará do Sul, Bom Jesus e São Francisco de Paula são muito comuns as casas de madeira pura, já nas cidades de colonização italiana como Caxias, Farroupilha, Flores da Cunha, Bento e etc é comum o porão (porón, no sotaque dos gringos) ou garagem em pedra e a casa em cima em madeira.


----------

